# Long-Time Lurker



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I've loved HauntForum for a long time now. There are so many great minds here! 

I've always loved Halloween. When I was young we had huge blowout parties. When I moved into an apartment I had to settle for going to other peoples' parties. Now that my husband and I have our own home I'd like to get back into really decorating and celebrating.

For the past couple of years we've carved pumpkins. But this year my husband is letting me have a real party. ;D So I think it's time to come out of the shadows and jump in here!

I really look forward to starting and expanding our haunt. And I'm happy to take advantage of HauntForum and add what I can.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome

here is a link to some projects you might want to work on.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome!!!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Anda


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Anda, glad you've come out from lurking in the shadows.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad you finally introduced yourself! Welcome!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  And thank you for the link, Bone Dancer. There are lots of things there that I hadn't seen (or hadn't seen in a long while). I'm already making lists!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! You'll like it here


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi there, welcome aboard!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Anda! You hail from my home state, I was born in Nashville, TN, so Yay for you! We moved when I was a baby, so I don't remember it, but I like to have that claim to fame! You will really like it here, everyone is so nice and SO creative, and they sure don't mind sharing their gifts.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Haunt, you're gonna like it here! Lot's of great people and great ideas as well.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------

